# Art for sale



## sheridan (May 13, 2014)

Hi everyone.

I have posted here before regarding my art business, but I have recently created an image of a fish so I thought you all would like to see. 

This is an angelfish I have recently created. I work with a range of styles and mediums. 

This particular piece is A4 in size, and will cost approximately $35-$40AUD for and ORIGINAL artwork. This would be the perfect Christmas gift!

Shipping costs $5AUD within Australia, or $10AUD for air mail overseas. 

If you order more than one item, shipping costs will not change dramatically. 



Contact me regarding a commission piece of your fish or favourite animal! And check out my website (http://www.etsy.com/au/shop/shesheridan) to see some of my other work. 

I have a Facebook page at Facebook.com/shesheridan and you can find my instagram at @shesheridan




I look forward to hearing from you! x


----------

